# Gonna build a Pirogue



## Glenn (Jun 26, 2007)

Just order the kit from Uncle Johns Pirogues.

I'll take pictures and post them as soon as I get started.

For those of you who do not know what a (Pee-Ro) is...it is a boat/canoe/kayak.


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2007)

Glenn said:


> For those of you who do not know what a (Pee-Ro) is...it is a boat/canoe/kayak.



Quite interesting,those boats are very popular down in the bayou country.I believe they originated there.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 26, 2007)

hahah, they are a one way ticket to falling out, if your not use to them.  Good duck push boats, I've also heard of his kits.

Good luck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2007)

Lookin` forward to pics!!


----------



## DEERFU (Jun 26, 2007)

what type of wood


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2007)

Mine's aluminum. Good luck with yours. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2007)

Good lookin boat Dutch.Have a friend that put a motor in one with a go kart clutch, shaft and stuffing box.Used it in the bayou to check his trot lines.


----------



## cotton top (Jun 27, 2007)

Do they have a web site or address? I would like to build one myself. I think I would use Cypress. What you think?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2007)

Cypress was/is the wood of choice when guys in Louisiana built them outta wood.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 27, 2007)

Aluminum Pirogue.....what is the world coming too!


Here is the website link [SIZE=-1]www.*uncle*johns.com/boat

I bought his kit which comes with 3 ribs and the 2 stems all made from Cypress. I'm really hate using wood from 100 year old trees but I will make and acception this time.

I also bought the plans for his chair for the boat and started building it last night. You have an option of buying the plans via email or hardcopy and I bought the email version , which was sent to me in like 5 minutes along with a personal email from "Uncle John" along with links for help and building products.

Gonna be a fun project!
[/SIZE]


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2007)

Glenn said:


> Aluminum Pirogue.....what is the world coming too![/SIZE]



They've been around for years.


----------

